# Snow foam - does it work



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm tempted by a proper lance and some snow foam...

My question is are they actually any good ?

I know they look good and I'm sure they are good fun but how much dirt/grime does it actually remove snow foaming a car ?

If in a rush could you snow foam, rinse and then dry ?

cheers


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Depends how dirty the car is, yes foam lances do work and since i've been using one this year it seams to drag the dirt away from the paintwork and make it much easier for washing with two bucket method.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

My personal take on snow foam is that iis brilliant as a pre wash.

When you foam it up and leave it for 5 mins, it softens the grime so that most of it can be blasted off with the pressure washer, then when you get a sponge on it most os the scratch making grit is gone.

In the cold wet weather when i cant be arsed for a full wash but dont want to leave my car covered in grime I will foam it up twice and pressure wash it off and leave it at that...no drying as there will still be some grime on it that could scratch but it will look 90% as good as a full wash.

EDIT: In answer to your question, I would not be happy to foam up, rinse and dry my own car...But have seen lots of "I shine your car up real nice, meester" car washes that would be happy to.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> When you foam it up and leave it for 5 mins, it softens the grime so that most of it can be blasted off with the pressure washer, then when you get a sponge on it most os the scratch making grit is gone.


SPONGE????!!!! :doublesho

Shoot him!

 lol


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> SPONGE????!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Shoot him!
> 
> lol


Maybe he means a ZYm0l sponge?


----------



## Wake215 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi, Recently invested in a gun to fit my Lavor & some product. Have been pretty impressed, deffo worth the money if you intend to use it regularly.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> SPONGE????!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Shoot him!
> 
> lol


maybe he's fully correcting the car


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

snow foam works great if you spray a watered down tfr on first but most tfrs strip the wax off


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ZYm0l sponge dosnt matter a toss its still a sponge


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes snow foam works a treat, on a really dirty car you can see the difference and when used on a less dirty car it gives you the piece of mind that its lifting the dirt from the paintwork before washing:thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> ZYm0l sponge dosnt matter a toss its still a sponge


You obviously havent used one then mate :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Not meaning to be upsetting here. But why o why did you post that question. Do you think that all the people on this forum use then, Just be cause it looks good and is fun. Of coarse they work.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Not meaning to be upsetting here. But why o why did you post that question. Do you think that all the people on this forum use then, Just be cause it looks good and is fun. Of coarse they work.


Give the guy a break, he only has 5 posts so may well not be aware that most users use snow foam!

If people didn't post questions like this we would have a very dead forum!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

chunky206 said:


> Give the guy a break, he only has 5 posts so may well not be aware that most users use snow foam!
> 
> If people didn't post questions like this we would have a very dead forum!


surely better to use the tools on the site. eg Search engine. Then read the answer about foaming. I still think its a pointless question. If he had asked how does it work or what are the benefits, then that would be fine. But to ask is foam lances any good and does foam work. After all its not the lance that doing anything apart from mixing and applying. Its the user (how he applies it) and the chemicals in the foam that are working on the grime. Lance is just a tool to apply it. I don't think i have seen a posting on here that a foam lance has not been used in the cleaning method. Unless the user is just starting out.

You have also been on the forum for sometime now and how may times have you had to read or reply to a question that has been repeated. Why not search first if no luck then post. Web sites have a database and they are costly to run. It just not an endless amount of space they fill up. Thats why there are so may references to other posting eg. links.

I not against people posting up question, after all thats what the forum is all about. Learning and sharing information. But lets use the site correctly and post comments and question that have a certain amount of intrigue to them.

Search first then if no luck ask.

But I agree with you and i apologize if i was out of order to the poster.:thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

no offence taken - it is a forum after all....

I still think the question was worth asking - I did a search and yes lots of people rate the lances etc but most of the comments seem to be that its great fun to use...

Oh and I'm not sure what the difference is between what I asked and 'what are the benefits'

I will try and be a bit more intriguing in future:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I always foam mine,its good fun and works well on softening the crap on the bodywork.
Also use it when I dont intend on a contact wash e.g after the car has been sat over night if I intend on waxing it again.


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm new to the forum,I'm new to washing my car properly/the detailing world, I didn't do a search. If you would like to help me with an answer then you are very welcome. If you want to flame me for not searching then please just ignore me and don't answer.

As it's getting to that time of year where the car gets mega grimy very quickly and unfortunately I don't wash it as often, I would like to start using a foam cleaner with a pressure washer and lance as a prewash, before i start on the main wash, 2 bucket method. 

can you recommend first the equipment I should be looking at (pressure washer and lance etc) and also the foaming cleaner i should be buying? All entry level stuff please as I don't have fortunes to spend on the best stuff out there. I was thinking a basic Karcher but have no idea what sort of lance i should be getting to be able to handle the foaming cleaner. Where do i put it? in a reservoir bottle or something? and it adds itself to the flow of water?

thanks allot!!


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

hello 

all the sponsers on here sell foam lances - they come complete with a plastic bottle into which you mix snow foam and warm water - i think some people add a bit of shampoo too.. as you say it then mixes in with the flow of water from your PW

An entry level Karcher should be fine (you can slways get them on offer somewhere) - i have a powercraft pressure washer which was made by karcher and sold in aldi !


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

superbully said:


> I'm new to the forum,I'm new to washing my car properly/the detailing world, I didn't do a search. If you would like to help me with an answer then you are very welcome. If you want to flame me for not searching then please just ignore me and don't answer.
> 
> As it's getting to that time of year where the car gets mega grimy very quickly and unfortunately I don't wash it as often, I would like to start using a foam cleaner with a pressure washer and lance as a prewash, before i start on the main wash, 2 bucket method.
> 
> ...


First of all welcome Superbully:wave:. Ok I will forgive you this once for not searching. :lol:. As for your pressure washer there are a lot on the market some cheaper than others Eg Halfords one. The problem with the cheaper pressure washers is getting a lance to fit them and other items you may want. So A karcher is the one I am going to recommend. Its the one i have too. The foam lances can be bought from all the retailers on this site. As for foam I can only recommend Valeting pro PH neutral as thats the one I have used. I have a sample of CG Citrus foam to try soon and will let you know about that one once i have tryed it out. Just remember the thicker it is the better it will cling and work. Hope this helps.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Justa said:


> hello
> 
> all the sponsers on here sell foam lances - they come complete with a plastic bottle into which you mix snow foam and warm water - i think some people add a bit of shampoo too.. as you say it then mixes in with the flow of water from your PW
> 
> An entry level Karcher should be fine (you can slways get them on offer somewhere) - i have a powercraft pressure washer which was made by karcher and sold in aldi !


Glad to see you have been reading up and learning. Good one m8 :thumb:

But you will have to buy a karcher trigger gun to get a foam lance to fit sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Glad to see you have been reading up and learning. Good one m8 :thumb:
> 
> But you will have to buy a karcher trigger gun to get a foam lance to fit sorry for the bad news.


what does that mean ?

I was going to get one like this...

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=246&products_id=1726

will it not fit ?

Powercraft are made by Karcher and the fittings are the same...


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Justa said:


> what does that mean ?
> 
> I was going to get one like this...
> 
> ...


Agreed they are made by karcher (all internal parts) but the trigger gun is not. And is not compatable with karcher. The fittings are different ever so slightly. The fittments for the karcher lances and other equipment does not fit the trigger gun you have as they are slightly bigger. You will have to buy a karcher trigger gun from argos or some place like that, Unclip the wee small plastic stample that hold the hose to the gun and then refit to the new gun. There not that dear think about £12 - £15. Sorry to break this to you.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Justa said:


> I'm tempted by a proper lance and some snow foam...
> 
> My question is are they actually any good ?
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are good (and also alot of fun when using them too)! I have in the past foamed, rinsed and then dried off because i was in a hurry but prefer to do the whole wash routine fully but cant see it doing much harm TBH. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Agreed they are made by karcher (all internal parts) but the trigger gun is not. And is not compatable with karcher. The fittings are different ever so slightly. The fittments for the karcher lances and other equipment does not fit the trigger gun you have as they are slightly bigger. You will have to buy a karcher trigger gun from argos or some place like that, Unclip the wee small plastic stample that hold the hose to the gun and then refit to the new gun. There not that dear think about £12 - £15. Sorry to break this to you.


oh **** 

they look exactly the same .....

tbh it was a push to spend £50 on the lance - I don't want to spend even more

thanks for the advice btw


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Justa said:


> oh ****
> 
> they look exactly the same .....
> 
> ...


Ok just to show that thing are patched up I will ave a rumage about at the weekend I think i have a space Karcher trigger gun laying around If you wish and are prepared to pay postage I will send it to you as a freebie. Just let me know. And will have a look at the weekend.:thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumb:

thats very decent of you !

you are of course right - just popped into the local halfrauds and yes it is too big 

If you have one of course I'll pay postage !

if not i'll stick to the superspray..

thanks again !


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

share the love


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mat @ SWS said:


> share the love


Not love yet but working on him. :lol::lol:
But don't get jealous


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

caledonia said:


> First of all welcome Superbully:wave:. Ok I will forgive you this once for not searching. :lol:. As for your pressure washer there are a lot on the market some cheaper than others Eg Halfords one. The problem with the cheaper pressure washers is getting a lance to fit them and other items you may want. So A karcher is the one I am going to recommend. Its the one i have too. The foam lances can be bought from all the retailers on this site. As for foam I can only recommend Valeting pro PH neutral as thats the one I have used. I have a sample of CG Citrus foam to try soon and will let you know about that one once i have tryed it out. Just remember the thicker it is the better it will cling and work. Hope this helps.


thx for the welcome :wave: when i said cheaper one - i meant one of the cheapest in the range of karcher's. They are on offer quite allot over here (Belgium) but mostly the smaller units.
Will all karcher units come with the same trigger gun? or do they differ with size of the unit?
if all the retailers on here do the foam lances then i'll probably get one off here sent over to me.
You said that the thicker the foam the better the action - is valetting pro PH neutral the thickest one out there at the moment then? let me know how the citrus sample goes, i can just imagine that smell wafting about the neighbourhood and i like citrus, so ......


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Sorry to break this to you.


yeah right, you love it :lol:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

MadOnVaux! said:


> SPONGE????!!!! :doublesho
> 
> Shoot him!
> 
> lol


See my avatar? The silver GTI has now gone, but replace with another silver VW (a Tiguan). I sometime wash it with a bucket of grit and there are no swirls. :thumb:

And no, its not a Z ymol sponge, it Halfords.


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

well, i went to the karcher site to set my target of which powerwasher to get and quite frankly i'm bewildered! their range runs from K2 to K7 and in each 'K' there are between 10 and 15 washers! Not sure what to get now :S


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 31, 2008)

To be honest, a virgin here btw, be gentle with me, Been a chauffeur for 25 years and thought I had the knowledge to clean a car properly. BUT now realise what a complete balls up Ive been making of my old employers exec vehicles. All crap jobs anyway so "up theres" lol. Never heard of snow foam until I "searched" and found this site and what mindful of good information it has, very useful product info. My mate got me into mothers products who is anal when it comes to his cars being clean. Im now realizing Im just as anal as you lot lol, Getting a new vectra elite as a work car and Ive chosen the bestworst colour, black. So learning a lot from this site and I have a k'archer power washer which has a weighted tube that can drop into the snow foam container and then mix with the water ? who is the supplier on here for mother products, snow foam, microfibre cloths. For years been using a synthetic shammy called a flunky. What a mistake that was, where can I also get drying towels.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Personally i like Cleanyourcar.co.uk for a lot of my supplies, i got my PH snowfoam and HD lance from there.
If you're talking about what i think with that mixer, don't bother, it's no foam lance and uses a ton of product, very inefficient.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

Hotrod don't run snow foam through your Karcher without a proper foam lance (£50ish) it's pointless, it won't foam at all


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Not love yet but working on him. :lol::lol:
> But don't get jealous


got any freebies you wanna throw my way


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mat @ SWS said:


> got any freebies you wanna throw my way


Still searching for the first freebie. Garage in one hell of a state. Must be pack in boxes somewhere.:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lol

tided our shed other day and ran out of space..

however, got rid of 2 massive subs friday night and think i'm still struggling! Damn mother needing her tumble dryer in there!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 31, 2008)

3dr will a foam lance fit my k'archer hose and thnx for the heads up


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

hotrod:

ebay, snow foam.

or cyc and tell them which machine you have.

Karcher is no problem.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> 3dr will a foam lance fit my k'archer hose and thnx for the heads up


here's the one i got http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HEAVY-DUTY-FO...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 it comes with 2x5 litres of foam, and is a very good lance with the later plastic connector, and the service from raquel is bang on


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Still searching for the first freebie. Garage in one hell of a state. Must be pack in boxes somewhere.:thumb:


thanks for looking - will keep fingers crossed !


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

I got my snow foam and lance from CYC for my Karcher, all works nicely.


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

superbully said:


> well, i went to the karcher site to set my target of which powerwasher to get and quite frankly i'm bewildered! their range runs from K2 to K7 and in each 'K' there are between 10 and 15 washers! Not sure what to get now :S


For example if the K1 1.4Kw enough? it looks like it comes with a trigger gun, can i fit a foam lance to that one?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

K1 is fine. I have the £60 one from Argos and the foam is awesome...


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69283


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

RussZS said:


> K1 is fine. I have the £60 one from Argos and the foam is awesome...


Might have to have a look around for a K1 or something equivalent. If the K1 is enough, then i should think they are all OK.

The foam lances will fit on all karcher models that i can buy then?


----------



## superbully (Sep 27, 2008)

can get this one for 70 quid - watcha reckon? http://www.brico.be/wabs/nl/catalogus/p483155/hogedrukreiniger-b002m-avec-brosse-t-racer-50.do


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

3dr said:


> here's the one i got http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HEAVY-DUTY-FO...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 it comes with 2x5 litres of foam, and is a very good lance with the later plastic connector, and the service from raquel is bang on


The detail of the foam supplied is a bit contradictory...

AUTO RAE-CHEM'S SNOW FOAM

# NON CAUSTIC
# MIDLY ALKALINE


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

3dr said:


> and is a very good lance with the later plastic connector, and the service from raquel is bang on


It is a good lance, but my experience with raquel, was not as positive as yours appears to have been


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

caledonia - any luck with the trigger ?!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I cant afford/dont want to spend on a pessure washer/snow foam and lance. luckily there is a £1 jet wash near me on the way home so whenever im going home and i know im going to wash the car i just give it a blast of shampoo and rinse, clears most of the grime off before i wash it. so im guessing they do work.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Justa said:


> caledonia - any luck with the trigger ?!


Not had a chance m8 had a small opp on Wednesday and not been out the door. I know its there just getting to it the hard bit at the momet. Don't worry its yours though. Hoping to get out and a bout tomorrow I will see how I feel. :thumb:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

get well soon !


----------

